

Stop Putting Press Mentions on your Website - lenkendall
https://medium.com/on-startups/ab9ac8925295

======
pippy
>B) If you want credibility, share testimonials from your prominent customers,
not reporters who spent 5 minutes reading your press release

I don't know about this. If I read a testimonial on a website, I immediately
assume it's fake.

------
costapopescu
I agree with article, but we run A/B tests for our landing page year ago and
those "As seen on" logos increased our conversion rates.

------
waster
I'd add to this... stop putting your own press releases on your website. It's
even worse than press mentions.

